# industry yard and track planning



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

i want have a brewery on my layout but we need a dogbone too how does one design a compact yard for a piko brewery
Note my layout is not yet built


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Too me, a brewery would be using a spur rather than a yard. Could be back in or thru traffic. The Piko brewery doesn't have doors or a dock in the back, the logical place to run the spur. Of course these could be added. Looking at the kit, I might make some casting molds from the walls. Could come in handy later. Very nice detail.


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Exador said:


> Too me, a brewery would be using a spur rather than a yard. Could be back in or thru traffic. The Piko brewery doesn't have doors or a dock in the back, the logical place to run the spur. Of course these could be added. Looking at the kit, I might make some casting molds from the walls. Could come in handy later. Very nice detail.


ok that makes sense i just need to know if i can fit some tracks for switching inside or around the big reversing loop


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All depends on the size of the brewery, but even Coors in Colorado does not have more than a few tracks.

Why not get on Google maps, and look at the tracks around some breweries? Looks like 2 tracks would work, track to hold incoming empties, and track to hold cars are they are filled and getting ready to be taken away.









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl





The brewery is the big white building.

Greg


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> All depends on the size of the brewery, but even Coors in Colorado does not have more than a few tracks.
> 
> Why not get on Google maps, and look at the tracks around some breweries? Looks like 2 tracks would work, track to hold incoming empties, and track to hold cars are they are filled and getting ready to be taken away.
> 
> ...


ok i was thinking 2 or 3 tracks but the real issue is that i have very limited space for building industries since our yard is is on the edge of a small hill and a lot levaling would have to be done i think i can something done though


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

if you see the buildings from only one side, they can be shallow, like a facade.


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> if you see the buildings from only one side, they can be shallow, like a facade.


well that would work except the garden railroad would be visable from both sides


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's why I started with "if"... so maybe making structures that straddle the tracks, and don't take so much "ground space"?


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> That's why I started with "if"... so maybe making structures that straddle the tracks, and don't take so much "ground space"?


Ok and i can level some space just not sure if the whole brewery can fit anyway i haven't been able to get exact measurements because of some snow


----------



## NorthwestGarrattGuy (Oct 18, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> That's why I started with "if"... so maybe making structures that straddle the tracks, and don't take so much "ground space"?


change of plans i can't make that part of the layout until june or july not april


----------

